# .17 HMR rifles



## Sniper_911

i am planningon getting either a savage 93r17 bolt .17hmr (http://www.impactguns.com/store/062654967092.html) or the ruger 10/22 (http://www.impactguns.com/store/736676011728.html). what are some of your opinions, preferably if you have one of these rifles


----------



## dfisher

Never have owned a .17 HMR yet, but the 10/22 worked wonderfully and done everything I needed in the small game department.

Good luck on your purchase,
Dan


----------



## TXpelletgunhunter

if your going to be hunting small game with it be prepared for little meat left lol! other than that they are good rifles :sniper:


----------



## bayou76

I have the marlin stainless bull barrel with laminated stock. Love the accuracy. Mine prefers hornady over cci and federal. Couldn't tell much difference the 17gr. and 20 gr at 100yds in grouping. I have killed two coyotes furthest about 120yds. Shot a few squirrels, and rabbits and a bunch crows. Take head shots on squirrels and rabbits if you want the rest of the body to eat. The head shots end up nasty and not much left that's why I am back to my .22 for hunting them.


----------



## weasle414

I've got that Savage you're looking at. It's an amazing gun. It'll do the job on squirrels and rabbits without a problem as far as you can shoot it. I don't usually have much meat ruined with it mostly because it's accurate enough to hit a squirrel under the ear at 100 yards, lol. I'd suggest using the poly-tips with it, they're the most accurate and won't go much farther after blowing up in a squirrel or after hitting a branch. The 20 grain one's don't expand nearly as rapidly (good one for foxes and *****.)


----------



## Kawabuggy

I recently bought the Savage 93 in .17HMR. I have a Bushnell 4-12X40MM on it. This guy is VERY accurate! With the scope, I would swear I can see flees on squirrels right before I pull the trigger!

You are right about the damage they cause. The bullet literally explodes inside the animal.. Not much chance of survival on impact. Even if you nick the animal, it will still be lights out.

My only complaint is how loud this thing is. I thought it might be comparable to a .22LR-no such luck. Much louder. I would say it is as loud as my 22 magnum. I may have to develop a sound compressor for it to mute it a bit in the woods. I love taking a squirrel, then sitting perfectly still for 10-15 minutes then the other squirrels come back out to investigate what happened. Mark the spot where the 1st one fell, then wait for the next..

I have only been once squirrel hunting with the HMR.. I am looking desperately for another place to go.. I was shooting at the deer lease this past weekend. Since I was not seeing any deer-I thought I might as well get some practice with the HMR.

If anyone knows of any locations in, or around, Houston, TX to hunt squirrels-please let me know! Also, if anyone wants to hook up to go hunting, let me know!


----------



## diggity

Lets face it, unless you are hunting only in the dead of winter, you aren't going to get many head shots on a squirrel over seventy yards. That being said, because the .22 is so effective in the 100 yard range, there is really no need for the added power of the 17hmr on something like a squirrel.

That being said, using a 17mach II, would be more realistic. However when using either or you are going to see a substancial difference in your shooting budget over the standered .22 ammo pricing.

It all boils down to the type of shooting you are hoing to be doing in the long run. The`10/22 is a nice gun, I have one, much prefer a bolt action over a semi auto any day of the week. Spend a few bucks more, get a CZ or even the Ruger 77/22r, better yet Anschutz 1416.

All are VERY nice rimfire Bolt .22's that won't dissapoint the most avid shooter.


----------



## Sniper_911

thanks guys. but these squirrels arent for eating. they are a real destructive pest here and an over ubundance. some times the pelts and meat are used by my uncle. but the racoons and groundhogs are terrors her and dig under the houses and some near here had to get new supports for there foundations, so this is prmarily for pest control. i went with the savage 17 hmr. i have a 6-18x40 bsa sweet 17 scope on it. at 165 yards i am able to drop waht ever i hit, even though i rarley have a target at that range, lol.


----------



## Kawabuggy

You will be very pleased with that Savage! I got the Savage with the black synthetic stock, and blued sporter barrel. I plan on using mine predominantly for hunting so I was not going to pay extra money for a laminated stock, and heavy stainless steel barrel. This thing is deadly accurate.. Deadly if you are a squirrel anyway!

When I bought mine it was only $167 at Wal-Mart. They had a Marlin in 17 HMR as well with the heavy stainless barrel but it was $227. I was torn as to which one I wanted, but after feeling them both, the Savage was lighter and that is the one I got. Well, weight plus the cost difference really helped me make the decision.

Enjoy!


----------



## ARNash

I got the Savage 93 .17hmr last year for christmas and put a Bushnell 3x9 scope on it and love it. Its a very accurate gun and alot of fun to shoot.


----------



## majo22

i have had a savage .17hmr and i also have a savage .22 sold the .17 and kept the .22 the .22 does just as good as the .17


----------



## Kawabuggy

Majo22 you should end that sentence with "my 22 will shoot everything I need to shoot WITHIN MY SHOOTING DISTANCE." The 17 HMR is TWICE the speed of a 22, and is far more accurate than a 22 will ever dream of being.

Agreed, it might be the best for your shooting needs, due to the possibly abbreviated distances that you are shooting, but for some, taking 100 yard shots happens more frequently than not. Your 22 won't be able to reach out and accurately touch anything at/over 100 yards without you making some type of compensation-meaning aiming higher than the cross-hairs show. Or, if you sight in to hit things @100 yards, you will surely be missing things at lesser yardages.

Agreed that the ammo does cost more. But what you get for that price is well worth it. Agreed, most squirrels are taken at less than 100 yards. If squirrel or other small varmints are the only thing you are hunting a 22 is certainly capable of dispatching that type of game. However, if you want to really reach out and touch something, before it knows you are within range--the 17 is the answer. If a person were going to purchase their FIRST gun I would have to push them towards the 17 as it will surely work with their skills as they get better, and start taking longer shots. On the other hand, if budget plays a bigger role then the 22 will always be cheaper to shoot, and cheaper to purchase, and just as deadly at closer range.

I own both-and will still find things to use my Marlin Model 60 for. Right now, there is nothing that the 22 can do, that the 17 can't do better.


----------



## Sweetnutts

> Your 22 won't be able to reach out and accurately touch anything at/over 100 yards without you making some type of compensation-meaning aiming higher than the cross-hairs show. Or, if you sight in to hit things @100 yards, you


My friend every gun requires a hold over when pushed to its max potential. I can tell you that I have made head shots at 100 yard with a Remington Gold round. I can also tell you I have made consistent shots at bottle caps with other individuals at that same range. Optics, ability, weapon, and round are all critical when pushing the limits of the .22. I might suggest the .17 Mach 2 for those who are looking for a best of both at this time.

When the release of the old .20 caliber comes back, make that a priority on your things to get list. I can assure you if you read the stats, this is a coyote killer at 100 yards all day long and a squirrel killer even further out.


----------



## tylero125

were can i find a cheap .17 HMR under $170? prolly single shot


----------



## Sniper_911

almost anywhere. the majority of them are bolt actions. and walmart. dicks or dunhams has them from 120 on sale to 200


----------



## kpj17hmr

go with the 17 hmr i have a savage modle 93 and i love it


----------



## deadyote

SAKO 22 R.F


----------



## huntmichigan

TXpelletgunhunter said:


> if your going to be hunting small game with it be prepared for little meat left lol! other than that they are good rifles :sniper:


ackualy i have used the 17 wmr for squirrel hunting and because of the great accurasy of this cal.,i could shoot squirrels on the other side of the woods,and hit them right in the head,and didn't spoil any meat at all....i use a 4x12x50mm scope not a problem at all i love it alot.....Mike


----------



## JxMAN25

i also have the 10/22 dont get me rong its a ok gun but i aften find myself wanting a little more power for squirrel and if i were u id get a .22 mag. with a .22 mag its a pice of cake to get head shots with them and you can shoot way further w/ a 22 mag. Also consider the wind with a 17hmr cause its such a small bullet just the slightest wend can sent that bullet a few feet eather way in the winds favor so that is something to consider a .22 mag is great for squirrel and rabbit but headshots are key


----------



## JxMAN25

i also have the 10/22 dont get me rong its a ok gun but i aften find myself wanting a little more power for squirrel and if i were u id get a .22 mag. with a .22 mag its a pice of cake to get head shots with them and you can shoot way further w/ a 22 mag. Also consider the wind with a 17hmr cause its such a small bullet just the slightest wend can sent that bullet a few feet eather way in the winds favor so that is something to consider a .22 mag is great for squirrel and rabbit but headshots are key


----------



## somdshootnet

TXpelletgunhunter said:


> if your going to be hunting small game with it be prepared for little meat left lol! other than that they are good rifles :sniper:


I use a Taurus Tracker 17HMR revolver and I also use CCI FMJ for squirrels. I have had to actually look for the hole. I have to assume that everyone who has experienced meat damage is using a hollow point round. The FMJ is a solid tip and has no meat loss.


----------

